# Looking for Texas A&M Maroon blank



## renowb (Sep 23, 2015)

Anybody know where I can get a Texas A&M color Maroon blank?
Thanks


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 23, 2015)

Jonathon Brooks aka Brooks803.


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 23, 2015)

Here's another one, but it might be a little dark.

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/WXSAC06.html


----------



## renowb (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks Derek!


----------



## beck3906 (Sep 23, 2015)

Check with Woodcraft Houston-southwest


----------



## Edgar (Sep 23, 2015)

beck3906 said:


> Check with Woodcraft Houston-southwest



Actually, both of the Houston Woodcraft stores should have them. They are made by Ramon Jimenez (rsjimenez) here in Alvin and I believe all the Woodcraft stores in Texas carry his blanks.

Edgar


----------



## TonyL (Sep 23, 2015)

Naturally Jonathan can make anything you want (I have plenty of his). However, I made one for Aggie that was solid maroon (the PSI one above), then segmented several solid white thin bands. Just simple stacked segmenting...nothing fancy. He loves it...but again, very simple...nothing close to what Jonathan and others are capable of.


----------



## Wayne L (Sep 24, 2015)

Woodworld tx in Dallas has them, I don't know what the shipping cost is.


----------



## renowb (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for all of your help.


----------

